# Embutidos ibéricos/ Frios (Brasil), enchidos (Portugal), embutidos (Espanha)



## patriciasaco

Embutidos ibéricos de Castilla y León (España)


----------



## Vanda

patriciasaco said:
			
		

> Embutidos ibéricos de Castilla y León (España)


 
Patricia, desculpe-me, mas não entendi o que você deseja. Tradução?
Se, por acaso, for tradução, não há diferença neste caso específico.
Embutido, como presunto, salsicha, etc? , a palavra é a mesma no pt.


----------



## Lems

patriciasaco said:
			
		

> Embutidos ibéricos de Castilla y León (España)


¡Hola Patricia!

Bienvenida al foro Português. Cuál es su pregunta o duda?  

Lems
_______________
A vida é um espelho, não uma janela.


----------



## patriciasaco

Pues necesito decir "embutidos ibéricos" en español...

Para embutido obtengo:

I_m_ 1(Culin) enchido, _m.
_2(de madera) entalhe, _m.
_3(de metal) estampagem, _ƒ._ 


Pero algo me dice que no me vale ninguna de esas traducciones...

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Patricia
Aqui vc tem uma imagem de embutidos, talvez lhe ajude com a palavra em espanhol.


----------



## araceli

Hola Patricia y bienvenida al foro:
embutidos ibéricos (español) = embutidos ibéricos (português)
Saludos.


----------



## lampiao

Patricia,



> I_m_ 1(Culin) enchido, _m._
> 2(de madera) entalhe, _m._
> 3(de metal) estampagem


 
está tudo certo.

Se for comida (conforme a imagem no link que a vanda indicou):

Em portugal, chouriços, salsichas, alheiras, e outras coisas do género feitas com carne de porco (e também pode ter carne de aves) são chamadas genericamente de "Enchidos"

[in english, incase there's anything you don't understand]
In portugal sausages, [and the rest I can't say in english ] and that kind of food made from pork are genericly called "Enchidos";


Se for um objecto com algo incrustado, então usa "entalhe", "estampagem". Também podes dizer embutido neste caso. 
---
If it's an object with something else incrusted on it, then you'd use "entalhe" or "estampagem" as suggested. You could also use "embutido" in this case


Nota que se for comida, poderás dizer embutidos se estiveres a fazer uma tradução para o Brasil (Aparentemente eles usam essa palavra, deduzo pelo que li acima), mas se a tradução for para Portugal, não uses embutidos. Ninguém vai compreender o que é!
--
Note that if it's about food, you may use the word "embutidos" if your translation is to be read by brazilians; if it is to be read by portuguese, then do not use "embutidos". No one will understand what you mean.

Hope it helps.


----------



## lampiao

Já agora, e assumindo que se trata de comida:



> Embutidos ibéricos de Castilla y León (España)


 
*Enchidos Ibéricos de Castela e Leão (Espanha)*

Ricardo.


----------



## Muito obrigado

"Embutidos" pode ser traduzido em português por *enchidos* (Portugal) e *frios* (Brasil)? Acho que provavelmente os frios incluem também os queijos.
A impressão que tenho é que na Espanha há muitíssimas mais variedades de enchidos que no Brasil. Talvez seja pelo culto brasileiro à carne fresca usada nos famosos churrascos e rodízios de carne.
Muito obrigado e um bom dia a todos.

Por favor, eliminem a pergunta das respostas para que a leitura fique mais leve, rápida e funcional. Ou usem [...] para faze alusão à pergunta sem copiar tudinho. É só uma sugestão. Façam o que quiserem.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal traduz-se por enchidos, sim.
Não faço ideia se no Brasil há ou não muita variedade. Tendo em conta que em quase todo o Brasil as temperaturas de inverno são mais altas do que aqui na Peninsula, poderá estar aí a razão.


----------



## Alentugano

Muito obrigado said:


> "Embutidos" pode ser traduzido em português por *enchidos* (Portugal) e *frios* (Brasil)? Acho que provavelmente os frios incluem também os queijos.



Olá,

dê uma espreitadela neste tópico:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83471&highlight=embutido

Cumprimentos


----------



## Muito obrigado

Acho que não poderia traduzir _embutidos_ como *linguiças* e muito menos como *salchichas*. *Fiambre* acho que só serve mesmo para presunto cozido. Diria que no Brasil se diz *frios* e em Portugal, *enchidos*.
Desde já MUITÍSSIMO OBRIGADO! 
Desejo-lhes a todos uma semana mais que tranquila!


----------



## amistad2008

Muito obrigado said:


> Acho que não poderia traduzir _embutidos_ como *linguiças* e muito menos como *salchichas*. *Fiambre* acho que só serve mesmo para presunto cozido. Diria que no Brasil se diz *frios* e em Portugal, *enchidos*.
> Desde já MUITÍSSIMO OBRIGADO!
> Desejo-lhes a todos uma semana mais que tranquila!


 
Ouço mais "frios", mas acho que já cheguei a ler, ver na TV e ouvir "embutidos" por aqui. 

Vejamos se mais alguém confirma.


----------

